# Herausforderung: Aus einem Mann ein Model machen



## Fleck06 (15. März 2006)

Ich hab halt vor aus mir so einen richtigen Hingucker zu machen :suspekt: 
*Nicht immer nur Frauen!* Außerdem bin ich eh schwul 

=> Ich brauch kein Lippenstift und auch keine geröteten Wangen

*1. **Haare:*
 Wie mache meine blonden Strähnen kräftiger und heller?
 Wie könnte ich die Strähnen mit einem Verlauf versehen? (die Strähnen sind am Ansatz blond und bis in die Spitzen werden sie neonblau oder xbox-grün...)
 Wie entferne ich einzelne Häarchen an der Stirn?
 Kann ich mir auch eine komplett andere Frisur modellieren?
=> Brauche ich hauptsächlich, um meinen Frisör zu inspirieren


*2. Gesicht:** Farben:
**Haut:
*
Wie bräune ich meine Haut (natürlich)?  *<= ganz wichtig*

Wie intensiviere ich die Farbe eines Muttermals? (das ist bei Männern schön (  )


*Augeniris:*


Wie zaubere ich mir eine passende Augenfarbe (z.B zu meiner Haarfarbe)? http://www.augenarzt-lahr.de/braunesAuge.JPG

*Augenbrauen:*​
Wie verdunkle ich meine hellen Augenbrauen?
Ich denke mal das reicht! Ich hab auch die Suche benutzt, aber nie was passendes gefundes (z.B bei der Bräunug der Haut habe ich nur "Braune Haut --> Blasse Haut" gefunden).

Hab natürlich PS-Erfahrungen  ... 

das nächste mal, wenn ich online bin, sind hier Antworten... klar?


----------



## der_Jan (15. März 2006)

iiihhhhhhh der is Schwul 

Es sind zwar immer nur Frauen, aber wenn du ein bisschen hier im Photoshopding suchst solltest du eigentlich zu allen Themen was finden. http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/206962-braeunen.html?highlight=br%E4unen

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photo...-braeunen-wie-models.html?highlight=br%E4unen


----------



## da_Dj (15. März 2006)

Grundsätzlich sollte das "Model-Shoppen" geschlechrsunabhängig sein, soll heissen, du kannst mit Sicherheit auch eine Menge Tutorials die auf die Frauenwelt abzielen in leichter Variation auch auf den Mann bringen. Werde später nochmal reinschauen, grad an keinem arbeitsfähigen Rechner  Das meiste sollte auch ohne Tutorials mit einigen wenigen Kniffen zu machen sein. Was dann schon etwas schwieriger wird, z.B. die gebräunte Haut, bis zu einem gewissen Grad noch einfach zu erreichen, aber wenn es richtig vernünftig aussehen soll, wirds recht hart, da es kein simples umcolorieren ist, dunklere Haut reflektiert beispielsweise etwas anders etc. 

Als erstes also erstmal ganz normale Model-Tutorials sollten es auch tun  Wenn ich später an meinem Rechner bin, kann ich mal in meine Bookmarks gucken, da gibts auch die ein oder andere Seite auf der es dazu etwas qualitatives gibt (die meisten Tuts sind leider nicht allzu hochwertig).


----------



## Leola13 (15. März 2006)

Hai,

such mal hier im Forum nach Model, da gibt es einiges an Tipps und auch Links zu Tutorial.

Bei PSD-Tutorials gibznes auch ein sehr gutes Tutorial zur beautysierung.

In der neusten DOCMA sind einige Tipps dazu. DOCMA zusätzlich gibt es jetzt Band 6 der Edition DOCMA "Portrait Retusche".

Von Scott Kelby gibt es PhotoshopCS-Buch für digitale Fotografie, das ist sehr gut aber leider teuer.

Ansonsten fang an und wenn du nicht richtig weiter kommst, frag noch einmal nach.

Ciao Stefan

Nein. Ich bekomme bei DOCMA keine Prozente für Werbung. ;-)


----------



## dsturm (16. März 2006)

So, ich würde Dir unbedingt diese Seite ans Herz legen:

http://www.photoshop-weblog.de/index.php?cat=10

Dort findet man dutzende Beispiele, wie auch Tutorials... Mir hats auf dem Gebiet jedenfalls sehr geholfen!

Gruß,
Der Daniel


----------

